# Full feeling in throat



## Mommaof2

I am new here. Just wondering if you ever get a full feeling in your throat. Mine comes and goes. Sometimes feels like a knot and can rarely gets to the point where its hard to swallow. I have noticed if I don't take my meds on an empty stomach or take it with vitamins, breakfast, or even forget it that my neck bothers me more. i recently asked the doc about this and he said that would not make a difference. I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's a few years ago and have multinodular goiter. My endo doc is telling me to go to my regular doctor or an ent next time its hard to swallow. This just seems wrong to me? I also occasionally have problems with hair falling out. He has sent me to dermatologist for this with no answers. I really feel this is all connected but he is not helpful. My latest Tsh was good 1.16 and it seems that is all he cares about. Any suggestions?


----------



## Octavia

Welcome!

Have you had an ultrasound to see how large the nodules/goiter are? They might be so large that they are causing discomfort and fullness. I agree about seeing an ENT...that's where my regular doctor sent me when I first noticed a nodule, and it was a great first step.


----------



## Mommaof2

Yep I have had several ultrasounds and biopsies to check on the nodules everything has come out fine. I think I have 2 or 3 nodules. Size haas stayed the same in the last few ultrasounds so my next one is scheduled Jan of next year. I guess next time it is really bothering me I will make an appt for ent doc.


----------



## Octavia

That's good that things are staying pretty much the same, size-wise.


----------



## jenny v

I have the same issues right now, Mommaof2, and I'm seeing an ENT tomorrow morning.

Some days it's just a little uncomfortable and I have minor issues swallowing and other days my neck feels totally swollen and tender and it seems hard to breath and I wake up choking at night. Of course, when I see the ENT tomorrow, it will probably be one of my "good" days and he'll think I'm nuts!


----------



## Mommaof2

Thanks ladies for your comments. Jenny V please let me know if you get any answers. Glad to hear someone else is feeling the same way. My endo said something about the ent sending a scope down. I always notice it alot at night and find it uncomfortable while laying down.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Cricoarytenoid arthritis causes the same sensation.


----------



## jenny v

I saw an ENT today about my throat/neck issues and he wants me to have my new endo do another sonogram in July. He said it's definitely swollen and it's pushing on my windpipe (trachea?) so that's causing my swallowing issues, the fullness feeling in my neck and my coughing spells during the night. But he said as long as I feel like nothing is getting stuck in there and I am breathing okay, it's fine to wait a few more weeks until I see my new endo.

He did give me a prescription for an acid reflux medicine because he said the swallowing issues have messed with my throat and he thinks the medicine will help calm my throat down. Does that sound weird to anyone? I've never taken that kind of medicine before.


----------



## Mommaof2

jenny v said:


> I saw an ENT today about my throat/neck issues and he wants me to have my new endo do another sonogram in July. He said it's definitely swollen and it's pushing on my windpipe (trachea?) so that's causing my swallowing issues, the fullness feeling in my neck and my coughing spells during the night. But he said as long as I feel like nothing is getting stuck in there and I am breathing okay, it's fine to wait a few more weeks until I see my new endo.
> 
> He did give me a prescription for an acid reflux medicine because he said the swallowing issues have messed with my throat and he thinks the medicine will help calm my throat down. Does that sound weird to anyone? I've never taken that kind of medicine before.


Hi Jenny,
My endo said something about acid reflux to me too. I have dealt with that when I was younger but I am not having problems with reflux now so I don't want to take anything for it. Maybe I don't know that much about it but seems you should be feeling acid coming up etc... to need those medicines.

My doc said the ent or family doc should send a scope down. You haven't had that done yet have you? I get ultrasounds done regularly and they haven't found anything that way is that the same a sonogram? I don't have another appt until January so let me know if anything gets resolved for you.

Side note have you ever noticed anything in your neck popping out of place. I know it sounds gross I think its the cartilage and happens when my neck gets bigger.


----------



## Mommaof2

CA-Lynn said:


> Cricoarytenoid arthritis causes the same sensation.


Thanks CA-Lynn I will check it out.


----------



## Andros

Mommaof2 said:


> I am new here. Just wondering if you ever get a full feeling in your throat. Mine comes and goes. Sometimes feels like a knot and can rarely gets to the point where its hard to swallow. I have noticed if I don't take my meds on an empty stomach or take it with vitamins, breakfast, or even forget it that my neck bothers me more. i recently asked the doc about this and he said that would not make a difference. I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's a few years ago and have multinodular goiter. My endo doc is telling me to go to my regular doctor or an ent next time its hard to swallow. This just seems wrong to me? I also occasionally have problems with hair falling out. He has sent me to dermatologist for this with no answers. I really feel this is all connected but he is not helpful. My latest Tsh was good 1.16 and it seems that is all he cares about. Any suggestions?












If you have that feeling of fullness, it may be a very good idea to insist on an ultra-sound.

And these tests might be useful as well.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## jenny v

> My endo said something about acid reflux to me too. I have dealt with that when I was younger but I am not having problems with reflux now so I don't want to take anything for it. Maybe I don't know that much about it but seems you should be feeling acid coming up etc... to need those medicines.
> 
> My doc said the ent or family doc should send a scope down. You haven't had that done yet have you? I get ultrasounds done regularly and they haven't found anything that way is that the same a sonogram? I don't have another appt until January so let me know if anything gets resolved for you.
> 
> Side note have you ever noticed anything in your neck popping out of place. I know it sounds gross I think its the cartilage and happens when my neck gets bigger.


I have never had any problems with (or been aware of) acid coming up in my throat, so that was why the prescription surprised me. I'm kind of hesitant to take it because my throat doesn't hurt, my neck just feels swollen, and I hate just throwing another pill at a symptom my thyroid is causing. He didn't say anything about a scope but he wants to see me again in three weeks.

I do have instances of feeling like something has "popped" in my neck when I turn my head too sharply sometimes, but it never hurts, it just feels a little odd. 
It's always something, isn't it?


----------



## Octavia

jenny v said:


> I do have instances of feeling like something has "popped" in my neck when I turn my head too sharply sometimes, but it never hurts, it just feels a little odd.


I experience this, too. For you, does it happen primarily when you are talking and turn your head? That's when it happens for me. Just curious.


----------



## jenny v

It's kind of random. Sometimes it's when I'm talking, sometimes it's when I'm yawning, sometimes it just happens when I turn my head. It kind of comes out of nowhere and it's always on my left side.


----------



## adagio

I get that, too!!! I have a 3cm nodule, and I swear the little beast gets caught on the cartilage rings surrounding my trachea. Not sure if that's what's actually happening, but that's what it feels like.


----------



## Octavia

Interesting...very interesting...


----------



## Georgie73

Mommaof2....I get that snapping out of place feeling. I'd felt it for maybe a month or two before I found my lumps, and I still get it now after having them removed. If I try swallowing with my head at different angles, it's like a little snapping sensation. Is that what you feel?


----------



## Mommaof2

Wow interesting you all have those feelings too. When mine pops sometimes it goes right back into place and other times it stays out for a while. Like a day or two if I am really having problems. Sometimes I can actually push it back and it pops back in place. It feels uncomfortable when its out like a weird sore throat.


----------



## ccrew

I have a slight chokeing feeling also, and it feels swollen, they say my antibodies are very high, I am suppose to get another ultrasound but still don't have the call for the appt.! Wish I could get some help! 
c


----------

